# Pontiac 400 Mechanical Oil Pressure Gauge



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I am trying to install a Mechanical Oil Pressure Gauge on my 1972 400 engine. I want to plumb the gauge into the oil passage that is right next to the distributor. This passage is normally blocked off with a 31/48-inch-diameter pipe plug with a recessed Alan head.

I am having the hardest time finding a gauge that comes with the correct NPT adapters to connect to this location. How the hell do I connect the gauge to this location? If you have done this please tell me the gauge kit you ordered and what NPT adapters you used.

Thanks
John


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Might be no help at all but I've never seen one plumbed there. I've always plumbed it off the filter housing and that's what I've always seen. Hopefully someone who's more familiar with your request can help.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

That is where I located mine. Supposed to get a better oil pressure reading. I think I used the fitting that was included -plastic oil line and fitting. I did not have any problems, it screwed right in. Try NAPA autoparts as they sometimes have brass fittings or possibly another line kit. Last resort, email the tech guys at Summit or Jegs and see what they might suggest? It should not be a problem.


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

Me, too, you can use a standard brass tee and nipple off the filter housing if you want to keep the warning light operational.


----------



## VA67GTO (Apr 26, 2014)

I too plan on using hooking the mechanical oil pressure gauge near the filter. I just hope I can use a T or something and keep the current electronic gauge working with the mechanical.


----------



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

RunninLeMans said:


> Me, too, you can use a standard brass tee and nipple off the filter housing if you want to keep the warning light operational.



That's exactly what I did. Easy. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

X 65,000. JT, you'll want to put that as close as possible to the oil pump. :cheers


----------

